# Three deer in 5 minutes



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I watched them all fall within 50 yards. Yes I was aiming for head on the doe. I wish I could submit these in the contest. I've already killed 6 this year.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cant get any better than that!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Dang I knew u were having a heck of a year, and just when I caught up with your first 3


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Haha I hate to shoot a little buck like that and waste one of my buck tags but I got caught up in the moment and that's my first triple so it was worth it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey I would have done the same thing, just not the head shot though.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I wouldnt take the head shot but I would have to say that it is pretty awesome  You should European mount the skull with the arrow still in it!
Good shooting and nice deer and buck!!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

that doe head shot looks sweet!


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

why did you shoot it in the head? thats so unethical its not even funny, for you to take a picture of it and brag is even worse if i was a game warden i would take make sure people like you couldnt get their tags renewed yall give hunters a bad name


----------



## chasemdown (Jul 20, 2010)

Hows it unethical Killed her instantly no suffering what so ever if you have the confindence to make the shot then take it myself i shoot for the lungs but heck a head shot is Awesome Congrats on the triple:thumbs_up


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

chasemdown said:


> Hows it unethical Killed her instantly no suffering what so ever if you have the confindence to make the shot then take it myself i shoot for the lungs but heck a head shot is Awesome Congrats on the triple:thumbs_up


...Because most set ups today aren't designed to take out the bones of the skull. _A really light arrow moving very fast is just as likely to glance or not penetrate at all as it is to do any serious harm_. For safety's sake on shots like those a heavy arrow with a cut on contact broadhead is prefered. Though I agree the picture is disrespectful, the real reason to watch shots like those is that many times you don't get so lucky. Case in point there was an article two years ago in a local paper, "Archery Ethics". Several local rifle hunters collected bucks with broadheads lodged in skulls and antler bases, shoulders, or with eyes and facial features destroyed. It finished with a large doe with an arrow completely through her head that was harvested by a rifle hunter. The entire article made bow hunting look like a joke, like an archer was more likely to cause suffering than "the human death of a bullet". It went on to question whether the long archery seasons are not just fueling anti-hunting legislation by giving more and more examples of these "unethical hunters". We all know things go wrong but clearly that's not enough... even for other hunters. 

That being said- what's done is done. People will always blow smoke and make eveyrone besides themselves out to be the bad guys. Clearly it worked out for the best for IL_Bowhunter94. 

Congrats on the meat, wish the hunting was that good around here


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

haha come on guys lets just leave this thread for congrats to the hunter and not post up how unethical it is! so congrats one the triple bro!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

how many tags do you have, you have been killing the heck out of them


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

truetexan#1 said:


> why did you shoot it in the head? thats so unethical its not even funny, for you to take a picture of it and brag is even worse if i was a game warden i would take make sure people like you couldnt get their tags renewed yall give hunters a bad name


theres always one turd in the punch bowl and ethics are different for different people


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I had 6 tags but I just went and bought two more yesterday. I know it was an unethical shot and I shouldnt have taken it but I get really excited and it clouds my judgement. I'm sorry if this offends any of you but in no way did I ever brag about the head shot and it killed the deer instantly.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

....

Good kills.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Dude thats awesome. I wish you could shoot does here in NM.(or even more than one deer a year for that matter) 

Congrats on some great deer.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Muzzy- that's right, ethics are different for different people. So calling someone a "turd" for having different opinions than yours is unecessarily hyporcritical.

Either way, it's clear IL isn't bragging. Excitement gets the best of all of us. So again, congrats on the beautiful deer!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i was just referring to a turd in a punch bowl:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:
but i do understand some people have stronger ethics than others


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyman1212 said:


> i was just referring to a turd in a punch bowl:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:
> but i do understand some people have stronger ethics than others


I wouldn't say stronger, because I'm sure there are things you feel equally solid about. Just different. ANd I didn't mean to jump to conclusions- I've just never heard that phrase before. All's good


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

that head shot crosses the line. maybe with a gun, never with a bow


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

huntingfishing said:


> that head shot crosses the line. maybe with a gun, never with a bow


After you said this in a seperate thread?



> maybe that is not is draw weight? and, why probably wouldent it work with his set up. you can a kill a deer at any angle if you you put it in the right spot


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Personally if I knew I could take a shot like that and had the right arrow I would take it. Ive seen light arrows glance off deer and thats why I strictly shoot aluminum even though Ive never hunted deer with a bow. If you can take the shot it can be a more humane kill since the deer dies almost instantly


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

truetexan#1 said:


> why did you shoot it in the head? thats so unethical its not even funny, for you to take a picture of it and brag is even worse if i was a game warden i would take make sure people like you couldnt get their tags renewed yall give hunters a bad name



the doe was dead before she hit the ground... not the best shot, but very lethal


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Need- NO!!!!! Let me make it very clear that aluminum is hardly better for taking bone shots than a regular carbon arrow. Like unfooted carbons aluminum is ten times more likely to fail than a hardwood arrow on an angular bone impact (and that's all bone impacts). Likewise, aluminum has one of the lowest FOC's on average, with parallel shafted wood being the only thing worse. Carbons with a heavy point to boost weight and FOC, especially if fitted with an internal footing, are the best for bone impacts and penetration there is. A carbon arrow with an IF and high (towards 30%, even more if possible) that weighs only 650 gr will penetrate the same as a 900+ gr arrow from a heavier bow. Likewise, good broadheads mean alot more than just having aluminum arrows too. Weight is good, but it's NOT the whole deal.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

huntingfishing said:


> that head shot crosses the line. maybe with a gun, never with a bow


But sometimes with a gun a deer still walks around with its bottom jaw blown off.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> After you said this in a seperate thread?


 that is just a discusting to see that deer with an arrow sticking out of its eye, you can kill a deer at any angle, some are way more ethical than others.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> that head shot crosses the line. maybe with a gun, never with a bow


hipocrite:wink:


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

everyone quit dogging on his shot everyones sayin oh he could have hit bone and not killed but he didnt miss he put it perfectly to the brain. he got a triple has anyone else on here done that and not to mention in 5 minutes. your saying no one else would be caught in the moment and make that shot too, i know i would have so i think everyone should just be quiet about it. and congratulate him or be quiet.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

kegan said:


> Need- NO!!!!! Let me make it very clear that aluminum is hardly better for taking bone shots than a regular carbon arrow. Like unfooted carbons aluminum is ten times more likely to fail than a hardwood arrow on an angular bone impact (and that's all bone impacts). Likewise, aluminum has one of the lowest FOC's on average, with parallel shafted wood being the only thing worse. Carbons with a heavy point to boost weight and FOC, especially if fitted with an internal footing, are the best for bone impacts and penetration there is. A carbon arrow with an IF and high (towards 30%, even more if possible) that weighs only 650 gr will penetrate the same as a 900+ gr arrow from a heavier bow. Likewise, good broadheads mean alot more than just having aluminum arrows too. Weight is good, but it's NOT the whole deal.


Kegan knows what hes talkin bout....


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> everyone quit dogging on his shot everyones sayin oh he could have hit bone and not killed but he didnt miss he put it perfectly to the brain. he got a triple has anyone else on here done that and not to mention in 5 minutes. your saying no one else would be caught in the moment and make that shot too, i know i would have so i think everyone should just be quiet about it. and congratulate him or be quiet.


Though I agree there's alot more flaring than needed on here, the ends don't always justify the means. Now, IL admitted he was excited. He killed the deer quickly and humanely and so we should move on from what he's done. But that doesn't mean we shouldn't debate the ethics of shots. It's the only way to lead to a better understanding. If people just accpeted things than there is no growth. If that's the case than Dr. Ashby would have never done his lethality studies, and the world of bowhunting wouldn't be as enriched by builders and shooters looking to make things more efficient- and as a result, ethical.

_IL Bowhunter has been very mature though this all. He's admitted to being excited and never bragged about how he killed his deer. However I've seen many people who were very brazen about their methods for killing in the Young Archer's forum before._ For a while I worried a great deal about the future of bowhunting and prayed it was just the immaturity of being young that would pass. If we don't question and strive for more, hunters will become our own worst enemies in terms of legislation. We'll be our own undoing. Not PETA or antis... us. 

I've done tests on head shots with dead deer. A year or two ago my brother was given several doe heads and skins to tan. We decided to see if our set ups, poor ones at the time, would enter the brain. Despite being only five yards away many shots glanced and angles that outside looked lethal never reached the brain. Even our slow bows put the arrows through it, more often than not things didn't go well enough to justify trying. It used to be the norm 50 and 60 years ago to take a presented head shot. Today it's not. People are starting to understand that though things can work out, it's better to play it safe and not risk what would happen if it went wrong. We can congratulate him because it worked out for him. But we shouldn't overlook the fact that it WAS A GAMBLE. IL was excited and justifiably so. He took a gamble and we should all congratulate him for coming out so fortunately.

But just because your grandmother won $100,000 in the lottery doesn't mean you should go out and spend all your money on lotto tickets. It's necessary to be able to descern between what's right and wrong, and talking and thinking about it is the only real way to do so.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Ive seen bullets glance off deer and cattle and can easily see it happening with an arrow


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

kegan said:


> Congrats on the meat, wish the hunting was that good around here


x2:thumbs_up


----------

